# Duty Weapon



## Firosche (Jan 31, 2008)

I am debating what to get for a new duty weapon.  This is for Law Enforcement.  We are allowed to choose any pistol that is 9mm or bigger.  I personally like the 40 cal S&W.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 31, 2008)

HK USP. :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sig Sauer


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you restricted to type of operation ?? DA/SA, SA only, DAO, DAK etc ??

If I had to trust my life every day of the week in your line of work then I'd seriously consider the Sig P226 in 9mm or .40 Smith in the DA/SA trigger config. 

I'd also trust my life with the H&K USP full size. You can carry it any condition you want. DA/SA, SA cocked and locked, condition three etc.

Safariland has about any holster config you could desire for both of these weapons.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 31, 2008)

If Price was a considering factor, I'd get the USP.., if it wasn't the Sig.


----------



## Firosche (Jan 31, 2008)

*Ok....*

I have looked at the Sig P226 before.  I once carried that when I was in the jail.  Infact my first time handling any pistol was when I qualified with it.  I shot a 98% on my first day.  I was pretty excited.:cool::cool:  Not only was it my first time with a hand gun, but I shot an instructor percentage which is 95%.  I dont have much expierence with the USP.  Money is kinda a factor until I get my Tax returns.:)  Seems like most people here are running with the Glock 22 which is the 40 cal.  But I dont really care for them.  Anyways, keep up the advise, every little bit helps.  

Thanks all.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah tax time will help out, not to mention th stimulus package aka buy a gun fund.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 31, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Yeah tax time will help out, not to mention th stimulus package aka buy a gun fund.



Yeah, I already earmarked that check for another pistol. ;)


----------



## Firosche (Jan 31, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Yeah, I already earmarked that check for another pistol. ;)



I am hoping for the 600 that the government has said that they will provide us this year.  Anyone hear anything else about that?


----------



## WillBrink (Jan 31, 2008)

Firosche said:


> I am debating what to get for a new duty weapon.  This is for Law Enforcement.  We are allowed to choose any pistol that is 9mm or bigger.  I personally like the 40 cal S&W.  Any suggestions?



Too many choices! Do you have a pref what you like? Everyone is just going to throw out their favorite brand at you with a question so general. General answer is, you would not go wrong with any of the major brands: HK, Sig, Glock, etc, so things like ergonomics, price, type of trigger you prefer, etc, have to help narrow down the choices here. 

Give me a good 1911 anyday.....:)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just get a Glock 22, that’s what most other cops buy. Maybe what ever is the most used by the surrounding departments. That way if you get in a gunfight, you can swap ammo between other cops! Sig and HK are great guns, but the HK can be a pain in the ass if you are not use to that style of trigger. The Sig has a freaking long trigger reset. 1911 don’t have enough magazine capacity. Beside there are a lot more duty leather out there for Glocks over anything else. Glock = $380.00 New level 3 holster = $130.00


----------



## Firosche (Jan 31, 2008)

I have considered all of these things.  I can buy a brand new Glock 22 with the two extra magazines for 400 bucks.  The gentleman that I would go through is tight with the department.  So I could make payments if I wanted to and he would let me take it and qualify with it and then return it till it was paid off.  Kind a cool deal.:cool:  But all in all I will have to go and shoot a couple and see which one I like most.  They all have their pros:) and cons:doh:.  Thanks for all the input.  Keep them coming;).


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 31, 2008)

What I tell people all the time is to go somewhere that they rent out handguns and try a couple to see how they feel.  I know that some of them are complete pieces of shit as they are sometimes not cleaned and maintained properly but, what you get to feel is how they fit your hand,how recoil is felt in your hands(all feel different to me that way) and how the trigger system feels(DAO,LDA,DA/SA,LEM, or whatever they are calling them now).

USP's are good with the new trigger system they have,Sig's are good too,Glock is good but some issues with grip,S&W came out with their MP line which I like alot and last but not least is a 1911(great guns,many different configurations and now with Para Ord's LDA trigger you dont have to go cocked and locked).

Rugers are ok but I just dont like the way they feel.

However you could just go out and buy one and if you dont like it afterwards I'll give you a good price for it as a used gun


----------



## Firosche (Jan 31, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> However you could just go out and buy one and if you dont like it afterwards I'll give you a good price for it as a used gun



Sweet man, thanks.  I will keep that in mind. ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 31, 2008)

First weapon I carried was the Ruger P85 in 9mm.  Never failed to fire, and was cheap.

Next was a S&W 659 9mm. I had some that failed to feed and I was not as happy with it at all.

Then I got a Springfield XD40 SubCompact... VERY VERY disappointed with the action of the firearm, and the captured spring was a bitch to charge.  I always practice weak and one hand charging, and it was impossible... traded it with some cash for the USP

Then I got my HK USP Var1 Blk over Grn in .40 S&W... I will never look back.. ALWAYS fires and fires where I want to put it.  I like carrying it in condition one and am fully confident in the weapon and my ability.  I can also leave the slide forward on an empty tube, load a magazine and charge it by holding it with one hand, and pushing the slide back over my leg... like opening a Zippo lighter with one hand.  This simulates me being injured and having one good arm to fight my way out...

I then got a Sig P239 in .40 and Loved it, except the low mag capacity of 7rds.  Sold it to another Deputy.

Got issued the G22 and shoot amazing with her, straight out of the box.  A Good cheap gun...

I would buy all the USPs I could get.  I absolutely love that weapon... and I carry 49 rounds of ammo wherever I go. 16X3+1....

There is no compromise with the HK, as their trade mark states...

Good luck and let me know what you do


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 31, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I would buy all the USPs I could get.  I absolutely love that weapon... and I carry 49 rounds of ammo wherever I go. 16X3+1....
> 
> There is no compromise with the HK, as their trade mark states...
> 
> Good luck and let me know what you do




HK USP FTW!!!:)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 31, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> HK USP FTW!!!:)



You got that shit right!!!!


----------



## Firosche (Jan 31, 2008)

It seems that a lot of you like the H&K USP.  I have also got a few good reviews on the glock.  It seems to be a toss up between the glock, USP, and sig 226.  If any of you had the choice between these three weapons to put your life on, which one would it be?  This is a all out serious question.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2008)

Firosche said:


> It seems that a lot of you like the H&K USP.  I have also got a few good reviews on the glock.  It seems to be a toss up between the glock, USP, and sig 226.  If any of you had the choice between these three weapons to put your life on, which one would it be?  This is a all out serious question.



I think if I where deputized at this very moment and had to walk out of the door with one of my pistols I'd pick up my Sig 226. The DA/SA operation isn't as bad as some "wannabee's" would love to tell you.  Solid gun, doesn't fail, nice trigger, and decent mag capacity. 

I hate Glocks.  I believe you'll find that the Glock is what it is due to the short learning curve with that particular weapon. Just pull trigger.  This negates the departments from actually training their officers on tactical pistol proficiency. The mindset seems to be that if they have to train their officers on a safety system it will cost more and take more range time. 

Humorously, some departments won't allow a 1911 because of the "cocked and locked" condition that the weapon requires. I'd love to ask them what they think a Glock is when they rack the slide, chamber a round, and holster the Glock ??  I guess they think a safety on the trigger is actually a safety. 

Sig or H&K ? .......................I'd trust my life with either.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 1, 2008)

Firosche said:


> It seems that a lot of you like the H&K USP.  I have also got a few good reviews on the glock.  It seems to be a toss up between the glock, USP, and sig 226.  If any of you had the choice between these three weapons to put your life on, which one would it be?  This is a all out serious question.



Whichever you shoot best with.....

I am issued a Glock, 

I prefer to have my life depend on the USP... not a weapon created by the lowest bidder...

my .02






Hell, I'd prefer my life not be in danger, but us sheepdogs have chosen a different path than the general public


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

H&K USP or the sig huh....? Wich caliber would you prefer then?  I like the 40 cal.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2008)

Firosche said:


> H&K USP or the sig huh....? Wich caliber would you prefer then?  I like the 40 cal.



I think you'd be better sticking with .40 Smith. This is not because I actually believe it posseses any better stopping power than 9mm Luger, especially when used with more contemporary Jacketed Hollow Point ammunition. I just think you'll find yourself wishing you had stuck with .40 Smith out of peer pressure, if peer pressure is something that you take into consideration. Personally I don't, but I can I see where some of the "wannabee's with little more than gun shop gossip as their prerequisite to firearms knowledge would look at you crossed eyed. Then again, if your putting all 15 rounds into the center of mass and between the running lights with a 9mm Luger and your cohorts can't qualify then who's got the upper edge ???

Just my two cents, and some time on the range and a few tactical pistol couses. 

I'd rather be 100% accurate with a 9mm Luger than only partially accurate with a .40 Smith or .45 ACP. 

My son carries the Sig p226 chambered in 9mm and he can hit a B27 target all day long right between the running lights at 25 meters. I don't think he see's the need for a larger caliber, but I'd have to ask him to be sure.


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

There is a gun sale going on near me of a pawn shop that is closing it doors.  They have two Sig P226 9mm on their shelf.  As far as the peer pressure is concerned, there are like 5 out 13 who carry the 9mm.  So that is no problem.  I am gonna go to the sale/aucton and see if I can get one.  Well we will see. If not then I have some time to do some shopping.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 1, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I think you'd be better sticking with .40 Smith. This is not because I actually believe it posseses any better stopping power than 9mm Luger, especially when used with more contemporary Jacketed Hollow Point ammunition. I just think you'll find yourself wishing you had stuck with .40 Smith out of peer pressure, if peer pressure is something that you take into consideration. Personally I don't, but I can I see where some of the "wannabee's with little more than gun shop gossip as their prerequisite to firearms knowledge would look at you crossed eyed. Then again, if your putting all 15 rounds into the center of mass and between the running lights with a 9mm Luger and your cohorts can't qualify then who's got the upper edge ???
> 
> Just my two cents, and some time on the range and a few tactical pistol couses.
> 
> ...



Well said...

As for my opinion on calibers.  I prefer a large number of available rounds from a caliber I can shoot very well.

The trade off is the last resort.  If you cant shoot for shit and get 52 rounds of 9mm, or shoot like a laser with 22 rounds of .45 it does not matter too much.  

But when the shit hits the fan, your accuracy is down about 25% instantly. So I stick with my 49 rounds of .40...  If I miss 12.5 rounds fired, then he still 36.5 bleeding holes in him 

PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE.. under stress, tactically, and slow single shot/holster/single shot scenarios..

Get to a range where you can try all weps before buying them.. Ask fellow LEOs to use them... I love going out to the field that I shoot at with about 9 different firearms, and running scenarios that I hope I never run into..



82nd,
BTW you are up late bro...


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

I qualified well with the 40 cal., but I think that it would be easier to qual with the 9mm.  and I would have no problem with carring it off duty as well.  It is even highly recomended.  But I may have found an in to another department that provides their deputies with 9mm.  Not sure which weapon.  I have a fellow deputy that has thousands of rounds for the 9mm sig.  I am sure he would be willing to let me take some off his hands. ;)


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> 82nd,
> BTW you are up late bro...



So are you...:doh: lol


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 1, 2008)

Firosche said:


> So are you...:doh: lol



No I am not......:confused::confused:








wait







i am, aren't I???


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> No I am not......:confused::confused:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe so... and well damnit.... so am I:doh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 1, 2008)

BTW,

Firosche, have you seen this thread???

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8416


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

No I didnt, but thanks.  That is just a little far for me to go.  I am on the west coast and wouldnt be able to get the time off to do so.  I wish that I could go, but sorry I cant make it this time.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 1, 2008)

Firosche said:


> It seems that a lot of you like the H&K USP.  I have also got a few good reviews on the glock.  It seems to be a toss up between the glock, USP, and sig 226.  If any of you had the choice between these three weapons to put your life on, which one would it be?  This is a all out serious question.





The91Bravo said:


> Whichever you shoot best with.....
> 
> I am issued a Glock,
> 
> ...





Firosche said:


> I qualified well with the 40 cal., but I think that it would be easier to qual with the 9mm.  and I would have no problem with carring it off duty as well.  It is even highly recomended.  But I may have found an in to another department that provides their deputies with 9mm.  Not sure which weapon.  I have a fellow deputy that has thousands of rounds for the 9mm sig.  I am sure he would be willing to let me take some off his hands. ;)



My vote, just to fuck you all up....  XD45.  Springfield makes an XD in .40 S&W also, as far as I know, but I have a thing for the .45 ACP round, and I love the feel of this weapon.  it comes in compact (but has a full-size mag, turning the compact into the full-size) and it comes in full-size.  I freaking love that gun, and plan to buy one very soon.  that's my :2c: good luck - I think you're gonna be fine either way with the 226 or the USP.  fuck a Glock...  they haven't changed shit in so long, and now everything else is better IMNSHO.  let us know what you buy.


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> My vote, just to fuck you all up....  XD45.  Springfield makes an XD in .40 S&W also, as far as I know, but I have a thing for the .45 ACP round, and I love the feel of this weapon.  it comes in compact (but has a full-size mag, turning the compact into the full-size) and it comes in full-size.  I freaking love that gun, and plan to buy one very soon.  that's my :2c: good luck - I think you're gonna be fine either way with the 226 or the USP.  fuck a Glock...  they haven't changed shit in so long, and now everything else is better IMNSHO.  let us know what you buy.



Ummmm.... I am gonna have say that they are pieces of shit.  We had a guy here at the department that bought one and hated it.  He couldnt even qual with it.  I shot it and the trigger is freakin retarded.  I wont purchase one until they fix that shit.  They have the right idea with the mags and what have ya, but damn.  Anyways, I am headed to buy a P226 9mm for now on Saturday.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am going to attack this from a trainer point of view, so that the air can be cleared. 

HK USP did not test well against the Glock during stress testing, the main issue being fine grit sand. The Glock tested better over all. Sig 226 is a proven weapon, but also has its drawbacks. Things like it’s not able to support large amounts of use with out cleaning regularly. Also will wear faster then the Glock production line.

Now from a training perspective, it is easier for me to teach a person on a Glock. Very few functioning pieces, extremely easy to break down and clean. It reliable, and will not fail to fire. When you break leather, it is going to work. The Glock has it’s draw backs as well, such as accuracy. A Glock out of the box is going to hold anywhere from a 2.5 to 5 inch group at 25 yards. Where a HK USP will hold 2 inch groups all day. A Sig will very due to use. Sig and HK USP’s during training I have seen fail to feed, and double feed stoppages in training. I have never seen a stoppage other then bad ammo with a Glock. This bringing the belief that the Glock is superior in performance.

Now as for teaching some one to use a HK USP and Sig, they have a long double action pull and then almost a single action pull. This means you have to practice for two different types of trigger control, and your first shot being a double action followed by a single action pull. Now you add in the stress of a two way firing range, your 2 inch groups just went to shit (even if you do pick up sights) Glock maintains the same trigger weight and same pull all the way through the trigger. Meaning you will only need to learn one form of trigger control. Accuracy can be expected to say the same.

Most LEA’s did not go to the Glock b/c they could offer less training, but b/c the training showed better results. If you take two new recruits, give one a Glock and one a Sig. Offer them the same amount of training, the recruit with a Glock will be more proficient then the recruit with the Sig. This was proven by the San Antonio Police Department in the early 90’s. 

As for performance, most every Fed/ Sta/ Loc agencies are now using Glock. Foreign nations military and LE, and even our own Security contractors such as Black Water. It’s hard to argue that they are all wrong, by going with a Glock. They have the money, and research available to the to test. And they chose GLOCK…


Now the disclaimer, I own a Sig 226, HK USP 9mm, SA 1911MC Operator, Glock 22. If I had the choice to carry one as a LEO, or in combat. I would carry the Glock b/c of the reliability…


Please veiw this link: http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

I just wanna thank you JAB for all the info.  I can purchase a brand spankin new Glock for a cheap price.  I am leary about it for the reason of the safety.  I am up in arms about any of them.  I want to buy something that i can depend on with my life.  Now if it means to sacrifice some for others then so be it.  But I have to remember that my life will be on the line here.  I don't know about you all but I am going home at night and that is a fact.  I thank you all for all the help and info and I will have picked one very soon.  And yes I will be sure to let you know what I pick and why.  

Thanks again


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Feb 1, 2008)

XD's are a piece? damn..... that's no good.  I fired one, loved it, I have a buddy downrange who carried one for a time while employed with one of the private firms.... he was the one that told me to look into it.  hmmm.  

either way, you're getting a great weapon in the 226.  happy hunting, and be safe out there.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2008)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> XD's are a piece? damn..... that's no good.  I fired one, loved it, I have a buddy downrange who carried one for a time while employed with one of the private firms.... he was the one that told me to look into it.  hmmm.
> 
> either way, you're getting a great weapon in the 226.  happy hunting, and be safe out there.



I've heard good and bad from XD owners.  I like the concept, and I like Springfield, but I'm just not sold on the XD yet.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I am going to attack this from a trainer point of view, so that the air can be cleared.
> 
> HK USP did not test well against the Glock during stress testing, the main issue being fine grit sand. The Glock tested better over all. Sig 226 is a proven weapon, but also has its drawbacks. Things like it’s not able to support large amounts of use with out cleaning regularly. Also will wear faster then the Glock production line.
> 
> ...



I understand every single point you make, and in fact I agree with most. 

However, if I'm seeing failures out any specific weapon during training, then I want to know what ammunition and the service life of the weapon. I don't doubt that Glocks are reliable.  But, personally I've never seen a SIG or H&K fail when it wasn't the operators fault such as poor grip or weak off hand shooting. I didn't used to think that "Limp wristing" was anything but a myth, but I've seen it happen with new shooters only to hand the pistol over to an experienced shooter and have it run smoothly without failure. Maybe or maybe not "Limp wristing" was the culprit of failure to feed or extract. 

Personally I like the passive safety of the DA/SA with the SIG.  I dry fire every single day and I find the DA to be second nature after several years of dry firing and live fire with the SIG classic DA/SA operation. the DA does NOT affect my first shot placement on the target. If anything, my second shot in SA stray's to the right or left of the first shot. I corrected this by paying more attention to my follow through with the trigger reset point. It don't take long with either the Sig or H&K for it to become second nature. 

Induced stress ? I agree, shot placement is probably going to suffer with amatuers and I do fit that bill as well.  Would a Glock be any different ? In my hands I doubt it. Afterall, I carry a 1911 part of the time and I don't experience any better first shot placement with the SA 1911 than with the DA/SA with my SIGs. 

Since I'm not a LEO, I have choices, hence the H&K and Sig and 1911 for EDC.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 1, 2008)

Glock 23, it's the compact version of the 22, small enough to carry concealed off duty, but still big enough for duty carry.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Understanding both communities, and providing training for both communities. I have seen the difference in training styles and ideas on training. This is a break down of my assessment. 

LEA’s are not going to provide large amounts of ammunition, and range time for individual officers. Mainly due to budget issues and time constraints, also keeping in mind. That not every LEO cares or wants to spend extra time on the range, to become more proficient with their sidearm. This leaves the LEO who does care and does want to learn, buying ammo and paying for outsource training out of his/ her own pocket. This is the same in the conventional military.

Most Military personal (non SOF) will shoot less then 3000 rounds in a 20 year carrier. In most cases this leads up to the poor marksmanship training in the military, the Instructors are not proficient, so the instruction is less then adequate. Leaving a large gap in future programs. The military realizes this once ever 10 years and looks to the Marksmanship units such as AMU to provide better trained Instructors at the unit level. So that the unit level instructor can perform better instruction at the soldier level. The huge problem is that most AMU type shooter, train day and night to win a cretin matches. While doing this they lose tactical and practical skill set.

Now looking at equipment in the military vs what is used in the LEA community, you will find that the military fails to address the issue of equipment when dealing with a side arm. The M9 is in use after being proven to be a horrible weapon, and causing enormous problems on the battlefield. The M9 was also in use and is still in use in many LEA’s, such as LAPD and LASD. As they have made great strides to push the M9 out and move to the Glock. The military has not, and chooses to continue to buy more crappy M9’s.

This is where LEA’s the difference between LEA’s and military are. A Pistol is a secondary weapon in the military. In LE it is a primary, until the LEO can find a bigger weapon. So it is more important to the LEA’s to have a side arm that will work with out question. The same way it is more important to have a battle rifle that will work with out question. Hints the recent changes in the military to find better rifles, and not better pistols.

Now looking at the big picture, what weapon is the best proven pistol on the market in the LE community? What is the best pistol to use with budget and range time constraints? What is a common pistol in the LE community? What pistol is easier to train LEO’s on with the best results?

It’s a GLOCK!!!


Now to break away from the reason why, and answer the front line questions.

*Why will LEA’s use glock over 1911, when Glock has no safety?*

Because 1911’s have small capacity, and most small handed people (such as Females) can not control the 1911.

*Why would LEA want a weapon with no Safety?*

Because LEO’s use level 3 holster to protect them self from being disarmed. So once the LEO get’s the weapon out of the holster, they don’t want him messing with a safety.

*Why not use a weapon with a decock?*

Glock has a double action pull, not a single action pull.

*Why not use a weapon like a HK USP or Sig 226?*

Because it requires more training to become proficient then a Glock, and LEA’s are not willing to pay.


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

Just to jump back a little, I do like Springfield's weaouns, but not the XD.  I think that they make good stuff, but haven't figured out the XD just yet.  In time HeloMedic1171.  But if you buy one and like it, let me know.  I was not happy with it.  But then again, we all have our preferences.  I am going to go and try to pick up a Sig tomorrow.  I had one before and the only time it jammed was when I first got it, and thats because it had a lot of carbon build up.  I cleaned it, lubed it and had only one more problem with it.  Which again was my fault for buying some cheap target ammo.  Some times I cant spell,:doh: and I am on a work machine somtimes that doesn't have spell check.  So if some of my post have spelling errors, well its my bad.  But anyways, I will let you all know if I get it or not.


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> Glock 23, it's the compact version of the 22, small enough to carry concealed off duty, but still big enough for duty carry.



You know what I am probably gonna buy a small glock for a back up weapon.  One that is small that I can get on my ankle and carry off duty.  It will be smaller than the 23 though. :)


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 1, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> Glock 23, it's the compact version of the 22, small enough to carry concealed off duty, but still big enough for duty carry.


 
I carry my 23 on and off duty and am almost never without it.  It is sitting about 12 in. from my keyboard now.


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> I carry my 23 on and off duty and am almost never without it.  It is sitting about 12 in. from my keyboard now.



Nice man.  Take a look at my other thread that I just posted about the back up weapon.

Back up gun


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 1, 2008)

How are you planning to carry your backup?


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

Ankle or in one of my vest pockets.  Seems like I have too man of those things.  Got my trauma plates in so....


----------



## Firosche (Feb 1, 2008)

What about this Sig P250 with all interchangeable parts?



Sig P250


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 2, 2008)

Firosche said:


> You know what I am probably gonna buy a small glock for a back up weapon.  One that is small that I can get on my ankle and carry off duty.  It will be smaller than the 23 though. :)



I am issued a 22 and also carry the 27.  The 27 is nice, but IMO a little big for an ankle gun.  I've only carried it on my ankle once, on a very long trip.  It wasn't very enjoyable, lol.

One of these days I need to pick up on of those S&W hammerless .38s.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 2, 2008)

gunslinger said:


> I carry my 23 on and off duty and am almost never without it.  It is sitting about 12 in. from my keyboard now.



Yeah, my 27 goes just about everywhere I do, unless I'm bringing the AR along.  Then it's just me, the 22 and the rifle.


----------



## Firosche (Feb 2, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> Yeah, my 27 goes just about everywhere I do, unless I'm bringing the AR along.  Then it's just me, the 22 and the rifle.



That is what I have decided for a back up weapon. :)


----------

